# Pulver vs Penn on TUF 5 Finale



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2007)

Jens Pulver had less than a stellar performance his first fight back in the Octagon at UFC 63. Jens was so happy about being back in the UFC that he self-admittedly forgot to concentrate on Joe Lauzon, his opponent. Forty eight seconds later, that fight was over. 

Jens hasn't fought since then because he was chosen to be a coach on season five of the Ultimate Fighter. He will be facing his top nemesis in BJ Penn on the live season finale.

Jens was on MMAWeekly Radio to talk about his experience on the Ultimate Fighter and his thoughts on BJ Penn. "It was definitely different," said the former UFC lightweight champion. "I had a great time. It was really fun going to war with BJ. I ended up not liking him a lot as the show went on."

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3618&zoneid=13

Now I like both guys, Pulver is probably one of my favorite fighters from not too long ago.  But, He's been out of the top bracket and the UFC for a while and his comeback hasn't exactly been going well.

Now, he does hold a win over Penn, from 5 years ago, which was his last UFC fight from before he lost a quick fight to Lauzon.  But his record between that fight, and the win over Penn hasn't exactly been stellar.

So does anyone else feel that Pulver is getting thrown to the wolves just a little here?  I mean, he's got a win over Penn, but given his recent record Penn seems like the wrong opponent for him, and rather out of his league until he gets back on a winning path.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, probably because the light weight division is new in the UFC (I think that's what was said), and they are the two known names. Seems like a promotion attempt until the other light weights get up to speed.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, in the lightweight division, Penn should fight Sherk for the belt right away.

If Pulver wins does that make him #1 contender?  Coming off a loss too Lauzon?  Who is one of the contestents on TUF 5 btw.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Jens should have a few more matches and a few more wins before a title match. Penn and Sherk would be a good match.


----------

